# Irritable Bowel Syndrome



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

*Irritable Bowel Syndrome*Link to image1Link to image2View in AndroidPrice: $0.99By: KoolAppz*DESCRIPTION*Discover How to Stop Irritable Bowel Syndrome (IBS) Forever...You Will Learn How You Can Become Symptom-Free Without Surgery, Costly Medications and Still Eat Some of Your Favorite Foods!It is no secret that many people who suffer from IBS don't understand how and why it happens. This could probably be due to the fact that it is not given that much attention compared to other illnesses.It could also be that irritable bowel syndrome itself has not been properly defined and explained to people.Many people do not take it seriously and try and treat it with over the counter treatments that just aren't effective for serious IBS.


----------

